# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > منتدي الكمبيوتر والانترنت واجهزة الجيل الثالث >  >  اداة تفعيل ويندوز 8 و 8.1 لجميع الاصدارات Windows 8 - 8.1 KMS Activator Ultimate v1.5.1

## elbramg

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
 اداة تفعيل ويندوز 8 و 8.1 لجميع الاصدارات Windows 8 - 8.1 KMS Activator Ultimate v1.5.1


 

InFo

 تحميل اداة Windows 8 - 8.1 KMS Activator  2014 Ultimate 2014 v1.5.1 لتفعيل ويندوز Windows 8.1 Pro وويندوز Windows 8.1 Enterprise وويندوز Windows Server 2012 R2 Server Standard والعديد من اصدارات ويندوز 8.1 فاذا كنت تمتلك احد انظمه ويندوز 8 فاليك هذه الاداة الرائعة لتفعيل نظام الويندوز الخاص بك ويجعله اصلى وكأنك اشتريته من شركة مايكروسوفت حمل اداة Windows 8 - 8.1 KMS Activator 2014 Ultimate v1.5.1 واجعل نظام الويندوز اصلى ومفعل .

ويقوم بتفعيل :

Activates:
Windows 8.1 Professional
Windows 8.1 Professional_N
Windows 8.1 Enterprise
Windows 8.1 Enterprise_N
Windows Server 2012 R2 Server Standard
Windows Server 2012 R2 Datacenter
Windows Server 2012 R2 Essentials
Windows 8 Professional
Windows 8 Professional N
Windows 8 Enterprise
Windows 8 Enterprise N


Screen


 

هااااااام جدا يجب تحميل برنامج Netframework لتشغيل اداة التفعيل
JumboFile - سريع ويدعم الاستكمال

http://jumbofile.net/i7slkjpjukfs


 -- -- -- --

تحميل الاداة
JumboFile - سريع ويدعم الاستكمال

http://jumbofile.net/aev6d7xthgnu


المصدر :- اداة تفعيل ويندوز 8 وويندوز 8.1 الرهيبة Windows 8.1 KMS Activator Ultimate 2014 v1.5.1 لتفعيل جميع الاصدارات


ارجو ان ينال البرنامج اعجابكم

*

----------

